# How-To Guide for Heat Printing on Caps



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

There’s no easier or faster way to decorate a cap than heat printing. By using a heat press, designs can be applied to the front, back, brim or side of a cap. The key is to use the right size platen for the cap you are heat printing. These will vary slightly depending on the style of cap. Equally important is making sure the platen is compatible with the heat press.

A low profile cap, such as a visor, has a print area that is approximately 2 ¾" x 6 ½". Caps with a low crown are 3" x 5 ¾", while full-front crown style caps are slightly larger measuring 4" x 6 ½". Foam-front caps have the largest print area at 4" x 8 ¾".

Knowing the printable area on different styles of caps is important in order to get the best results when heat printing. Using the appropriate platen per cap style will provide you with a smooth, even surface when applying your heat transfer design.
Heat printing caps is production friendly and can open up an entirely new profit center for your business. 

To learn more about decorating caps visit: www.hotronix.com/how-to-decorate-caps-heat-press

Ben Robinson
General Manager
Hotronix


----------

